# Cred ca D-zeu.../



## mike2008

Hello!
My friend has sent me another message, I'm having difficulty translating part of it, please can someone translate it for me.
"Cred ca D-zeu te-a trimis in viata mea. Iti multumesc din suflet".
Also I'm find online dictionaries won't except words like "D-zeu" and "te-a" are there an other ways of translating them? And what is the purpose of "-" in a word?
Bye.


----------



## cosmin

"Cred ca D-zeu te-a trimis in viata mea. Iti multumesc din suflet".

'I think that GOD has sent you in / into my life. Thank you from the bottom of my heart'

D-zeu = abbreviation of Dumnezeu (God);
' - ' = means that there is a abbreviation of the original word.
'te-a' = He has / He's (sent) ...


----------



## simona02

mike2008 said:


> Hello!
> Also I'm find online dictionaries won't except words like "D-zeu" and "te-a" are there an other ways of translating them? And what is the purpose of "-" in a word?
> Bye.


 
"*te-a *(trimis)" is the combination of the pronoun ("te"= pe tine; direct object) and the verb (a trimis = sent; a envoyé). 

If you're familiar with the French language, this "-" in Ro is like the apostrophe in French ("t'a nevoyé).

some combinations of the pronoun as direct object and verbs at the "perfect compus":

(el) *m-*a trimis (pe mine) = he sent me (to a place); he asked me to go to a place
*te-*a trimis (pe tine) = he sent you
*l-*a trimis (pe el) = he sent him
a trimis*-o* (pe ea) = he sent her
*ne-*a trimis (pe noi) = he sent us
*v-*a trimis (pe voi) = he sent you
*i-*a trimis (pe ei) = he sent them (masc.)
*le-*a trimis (pe ele) = he sent them (fem)


----------



## simona02

combination pronoun as indirect object + verb at "perfect compus"

(el) *mi-*a trimis (mie) = he sent me (something)
*ţi-*a trimis (ţie) = he sent (to) you
*i-*a trimis (lui) = he sent him
*i-*a trimis (ei) = he sent her
*ne-*a trimis (nouă) = he sent us
*v-*a trimis (vouă) = he sent you
*le-*a trimis (lor) = he sent them (fem+masc)


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult simona02. I like you, you're very helpful. You have give me lots of information to study. I'm not familiar with the French language, in fact I struggle with Eglish.[you see]
Mulţumesc


----------



## simona02

You're welcome, Mike.
(I don't "see", because English is my 4th language and I struggle with it too  )


----------

